# lnk Verknuepfungen auslesen



## 4D-Gerd (31. Jul 2007)

Hallo

Ich möchte aus lnk Datein (Verknüpfungen/Shortcuts) das Ziel dieser Verknüpfung auslesen. Ich habe jetzt schon ziemlich lang das Internet durchfurstet und das hier gefunden:

http://www.tutego.com/blog/javainsel/2007/05/insel-ist-eine-datei-eine-verknpfung.html

Also ich verstehe das mal überhaupt nicht :C
Wenn ich versuche mit dem Code zu arbeiten, kommt immer ne Warnung, dass dieses Shell Zeug möglicherwise entfernt wird und er kompelier tnicht. Abgesehend avon, dass er den Shellfolder auch als Fehler markiert.:C


Hätte irgendjemand einen einfachen Vorschlag für mich wie ich aus einer .lnk Datei das Ziel der verknüpfung auslesen kann?


LG
 Gerd


----------



## Leroy42 (31. Jul 2007)

Solange es hierfür keine API gibt, sehe ich nur die Möglichkeit, die
".lnk"-Datei zu Fuß zu lesen und die verknüpfte Datei entsprechend
des Aufbaus der ".lnk"-Dateien auszulesen.

Wie genau eine ".lnk"-Datei aufgebaut ist, wirst du mit Sicherheit
_ergooglen_ können; bin im Moment zu faul dazu...


----------



## 4D-Gerd (1. Aug 2007)

Okay, dann werd ich mal zu Fuß programmieren


----------



## The_S (1. Aug 2007)

Würde mich freuen, wenn du den Code hier rein stellen würdest  .


----------



## 4D-Gerd (1. Aug 2007)

Mein Programm braucht den lnk verknuepgunspfad nur um ihn mit einem gesuchten zu vergleichen. Das heisst ich werde jetzt einfach in der lnk nach meinem gegeben Pfad suchen. Ich schreibe also kein programm, dass die Lnk Verknüpfung ausliest, sry.


Im Moment versuche ich gerade die lnk Datei mit nem buffered Reader auszulesen. Sieht etwas hässlich aus ^^ aber scheint mal zu funktionieren.
Jetzt stehe ich aber vor einem problem: Ich würde gerne jedes Zeichen einzeln auslesen: Hierzu stellt mir die Buffered Reader klasse den befehl read() zur verfügung und retourniert mir nun das nächste Zeichen als integer.
Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich dieses Zeichen in einen Char / String umwandeln kann?

Ich habe es so probiert: Character.forDigit(76, 16)
Aber anscheinend verstehe ich diese forDigit Methode nicht :C

Also ich hab nen Int Wert und möchte ihn in ein Zeichne verwandeln, hat jemand Vorschläge? 

LG


----------



## The_S (1. Aug 2007)

öhm


```
char ch = (char)deinInt;
```


----------



## 4D-Gerd (1. Aug 2007)

Huch okay das is einfach 

Vielen dank für die Antwort 
 und sry für die Dumme Frage :C


----------



## mikachu (1. Aug 2007)

es gibt keine dummen fragen...


----------



## 4D-Gerd (2. Aug 2007)

hehe danke 

Also das Thema wäre gelöst.
@mika.fhdw: Aber das Häkchen find ich nicht, wahrscheinlich weil ich nicht registriert bin


----------



## The_S (2. Aug 2007)

richtig. Das muss dann ein Mod/Admin für dich erledigen. Kannst dich ja für die nächste Frage anmelden  .


----------

